# 40k careers



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

If you had to be a single charachter from 40k what would it be?
I would be praetorian guard as you don't have to do much and you get to guard the emperor


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

I guess this is a 'like to be' thread, not a 'probably would be' thread... In that case, I would be... I'd be the Holy God-Emperor of Mankind, obviously.

Just kidding. I'd probably be one of those guys who makes the pretty banners and illuminated scrolls that Space Marines love so much; sounds like an okay job, and I'm good at art. Or perhaps write a few hymns and prayers? Doesn't sound too stressful, does it?


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

being a commisar sounds cool, think id do that


----------



## Machiavellismx (Sep 11, 2011)

Inquisitor, without a doubt.

I'd wanna find The Black Library, throw off Chaos and really get into the dark, dirty and deep side of the 40K world.


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

I take it when you say "character" that does not extend to Eldar does it?
So assuming you meant imperial scum, I would probably be a priest, I don't know how to phrase it properly but I would be on a shrine world pouring through old texts of the days when the primarchs walked amoung mere mortals. 
If by "character" you include all the races then I would be a farseer of the Eldar, instead of looking into the past like a priest I would look into the future, it just seems awsome, plus i would love having psychic powers. 
The reason I would not be a human psyker is because they get a much worse deal than Eldar ones on the whole. It seems alot more draining and painful for them. 

(If it was only human BUT space marines were allowed then I would be a stormseer of the white scars, but im assuming thats a no)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

wingazzwarlord said:


> being a commisar sounds cool, think id do that


Fuck that, then you've gotta worry about both sides fragging you.:no:

I'm thinking maybe an Elysian drop trooper. They have cool gadgets and vehicles. Either that or a Marauder Destroyer pilot. Imagine all that fire power... Besides, we can't all be Inquisitors or SM captains.

EDIT: Damn it all, scratch the above. I wanna be a princeps of a Warlord titan. Bring on the god machine!


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

I'd be a Commissar but the good kind you sometimes see in the books that's ready to uphold disciplin without going overboard and that everyone likes. Kinda like Commissar Cain or Hark or something similar. That'd be so sweet.

I'd have a chainsword and a bolt pistol and a fancy cap and I'd show them heretics what's what.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I'd be a Warmaster in charge of my very own Crusade... to safeguard vacation planets and worlds known to make great beer throughout the Imperium.


----------



## Machiavellismx (Sep 11, 2011)

Phoebus said:


> I'd be a Warmaster in charge of my very own Crusade... to safeguard vacation planets and worlds known to make great beer throughout the Imperium.


:goodpost:

:drinks:

I'd follow / turn traitor for that crusade. Without a doubt.

Screw the inquisition, bring on the beer protectors!


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd be a Rogue Trader, see the Galaxy, you know, all that kinds of stuff.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd like to be a metaphysical entity that is worshiped through out the universe by insane and small cults and is seen by the bigger factions as a monster of complete destruction... Namely the president of PETA.


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

Probably a Tech Priest as this is the closest job to a scientist you can find in 40K.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Inquisitor. Unlimited mandate and authority? Yes please. You've also got access to some of the best tech around, as well as the best medical tech so your likely to live a long time. You wouldn't even have to put yourself in too much danger- that why you have henchmen. 

That or a naval captain. Authority, immense destructive power, get to see the stars and relative safety. Fire a broadside!


----------



## Braakbal (Aug 18, 2011)

For some reason, being a servitor springs to mind.
Being conscious isn't all that in the 41st millennium I think...


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

I'd be the guy who's hiding the Golden Throne's instruction manual.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hi*

I would like to be a class 5 psyker assassin renegade for hire. All the xenos and imperial gadgets, mimic tech, mind powers and fancy cloths intimidation and money could buy. Play with the minds of alien or human alike before thought bursting their hearts. Move through the barriers of kingdoms and Titans in order to ruin the minds of their rulers. Sounds like fun.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Vox Servitor, FTW!

Or, the emperor... I have spent many a long hour on the throne after eating bad fish, so I've got the practice.


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

kavyanshrike said:


> If you had to be a single charachter from 40k what would it be?
> I would be praetorian guard as you don't have to do much and you get to guard the emperor


Being a guard is actually a pretty big downer. Remember that you have to guard the Emperor, who is a nigh immortal, unmoving, untouchable corpse on the central planet of the Imperium. It's akin to playing a game of capture the flag and guarding yours, knowing that the other team will never come to take the flag because you have it surrounded by mines and having to remain there until the flag rots away.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

A sneaky mercenary with access to loadsa killy equipment like jump packs, power weapons, phase swords etc, probably working with a Rogue Trader or Radical Inquisitor. Basically the Marbo of the assassin/mercenary world :biggrin:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Imperial guardsman in the Tanith 1st and Only. If not just to hear Gaunt yell out "Men of Tanith! Do you want to live forever?!" Even if it is to charge to my certain death, talk about a kick ass CMOA. And of course meet Varl, Bonin, Mkoll, Rawne and all the other cool kids


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Me, Tau for sure, but whether or not I'd be a Kor caste pilot or a Fio class engineer, both are good, and at the same time you get the added bonus of whatever you get told to do you de facto believe in thanks to your subservient biology :3.

Then again being an Aun opens up a lot of possiblities....:victory:


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

oh god joe!

but anyway......princeps of a warhound titan


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

khrone forever said:


> but anyway......princeps of a warhound titan


Princeps of an Imperator Titan. 

Or... 

A Warmaster who decides that its time to have a crusade camp around this peaceful planet as fucking far from trouble as damn possible.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

A Grox-herder, maybe with a few Grot helpers, living out my days happily, befuddled and desensitized to the smell of grox dung. It would be a difficult life, but still a good one, I'm sure.

Midnight


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

A scientist working on making variants of the Hazard suit for the Earth Caste in my lovely Tau Empire.

Hey, donate blood, get sushi. That's the Tau way.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Well... if Eldar are allowed totally a random eldar on the path of music (love it!) or maybe writing or something (not as good but still fun). Or switch back and forth.
If not, a random roaming musician that performs for rich people. like a Jongleur of the 40k world


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Vindicare Assassin. I've never thought the regimented life of an astartes was appealing and everyone else sucks that much more.In the Assassinorum you get to operate alone and carry out your tasks using your own logic and trainng. I like long rifle's and the sniper's patience and cold methodical approach to his work. I've always said they should give the Assassinorum more attention.


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

@ Deadeye:

Which type of assassin was the "batshit" insane of the three types?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree with deadeye. Vindicare assassin for me too. You get to carry the most outstanding long rifle ever constructed and the power of life and death over the enemy on the battle field would be intoxicating. Also as a side bonus, prove you are good and the assassinorium will try and keep you alive for as long as possible with all the best medical and juvenat treatments.
The crazy assassin is the eversor. Read Nemesis. The portrayal of the Garantine is excellent.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Imperial guardsman in the Tanith 1st and Only. If not just to hear Gaunt yell out "Men of Tanith! Do you want to live forever?!" Even if it is to charge to my certain death, talk about a kick ass CMOA. And of course meet Varl, Bonin, Mkoll, Rawne and all the other cool kids


You obviously have a raging boner for the Tanith 1st and Only.

As for a real career I would be an inquisitor of the Ordo Sexualius. Insuring what you are fucking is not heresy.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> You obviously have a raging boner for the Tanith 1st and Only.


Yeah i've got a pretty big soft spot where they're concerned, who doesn't? They're one of the easiest armies to relate to in 40k, the rest are either bio-engineered killing machines, rambo, soldiers since birth, soldiers of iradiated/frozen/other fucked up worlds that give them strange traits etc etc. The Tanith are just pretty normal as far as 40k goes. 

Inquisitors? Be a pretty shit lifestyle if you ask me, yeah it sounds all glam and kick arse, but just look at almost every single given example we have of an Inquisitor, rarely ends well for them if ever. Same for Assassins, you live and compeltely solitary life, no friends, no comrades(well certainly no comaraderie), don't think people fully realise how little satisfaction or happiness you wouldn't get from that sort of life. Psykers? Your just a ticking time bomb of insanity. Don't even get me started on Astartes.

So yeah, give me the Tanith or a similar regiment. Commanders that care about you unlike alot of the Guard, genuine brotherhood, excellent comaraderie. Put along side the majority of examples people of given, it sounds like one of the better lives(on the fighting side anyway)



VK-Duelist said:


> @ Deadeye:
> 
> Which type of assassin was the "batshit" insane of the three types?


There are six types actually: Vindicare, Cellexus, Callidus, Eversor, Venum and Vanus. The last two are probably the only ones you might get any semblance of normal and social(however limited) life. The others are all pretty much entirely lacking in that case. Vindicare is to live compeltely alone, hidden from the world. Cellexus you have no soul, which speaks for itself entirely. Callidus you have no sense of identity, always taking on the form of another. And Eversor your just a drug induced psychopath.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Didn't we have this thread before?
If I remember rightly, I said I would like to be the bod on a Battlecruiser, who launches a virus bomb against an infested planet. _Exterminatus_... rocks!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Well I'm an engineer in real life so I'd probably be working my way through a Mechanicum career.

But what I really want to be is a Space Wolf. I'll happily start at the bottom as a Blood Claw, just as long as they let me be in their gang


----------



## darkbubba (Apr 20, 2011)

I would be a hard core terminator with the Ultramarines or Crimson Fists. Up close and personal.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd love to be a diligent worker of the Administratum. You know what they say: "If it's worth doing, it's worth doing in triplicate", "Those who shred history are doomed to repeat it", and "I file everything, therefore I know nothing."


----------



## Freakytah (Nov 20, 2009)

I think I could handle being a wealthy noble in command of a manufactorum...living up in a hive spire sneering down at all those peons that toil for me all day long. All while I enjoy all the luxuries 99.9% of the Imperium can only dream of.


----------



## Ultra1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Definitely Astartes. I'd be hard core loyal, so Ultramarines, maybe imperial fists. definitely a first founding chapter. either that, or i'd die during the tryouts.


----------

